# Schriftart in MsgBox ändern



## LJerch (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo,


wie kann ich die Schriftart in einer MsgBox ändern?
Ist es auch möglich die Schriftart für einzelne Wörter zu ändern ? 


Gruß 

Leo


----------



## thekorn (28. Januar 2004)

*Leider nein!*

hallo,
leider kann man die schrift in einer msgbox nicht ändern.
aber du kannst die ganz einfach abhilfe schaffen: erstelle selber ein formular. dort kannst du alles bl. formatieren

gruß
thekorn


----------



## wOp (28. Januar 2004)

*jawohl*

Ich geb da mal *thekorn* recht. Erstelle einfach einen eigenen Form. Dort kannst du dann nach Lust und Laune jedes einzelne Wort in den schönsten Schriftarten und Farben erscheinen lassen. Msg Boxen versauen doch so oder so immer die gesamt Ansicht eines Programms.

motivierende Grüße

wOp


----------

